# Depth of Field - Bokeh



## Nelu (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking for some information about the Canon 7D focusing settings I came across this YouTube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut0R1ZlPmQk

By the end of the video I already forgot what I was initially looking for

Cheers

Nelu


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

I did not understand the DoF at the first time, so I have to watch the video several time to catch on. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, DOF is hard but when she brought her big strobes in the discussion it all started to make sense to me: the big strobes make more light so you can look at your subject like squinting, you know, so the DOF is larger because of the smaller "aperture"
In the beginning, while watching I was using a very large aperture, like wide open

I also found useful when she mentioned the balls...on the pool table; good example to understand DOF

Nelu


----------



## TeT (Jan 8, 2015)

That was a very good explanation of DOF


----------



## weixing (Jan 8, 2015)

TeT said:


> That was a very good explanation of DOF


Hi,
After watching this video, a lot of people will remember why the larger the f-stop, the deeper the field... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 8, 2015)

I love her attitude; she's a smart chick.


----------



## jepabst (Jan 14, 2015)

If I had big tits, I'd use them to get more YouTube views too.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 14, 2015)

jepabst said:


> If I had big tits, I'd use them to get more YouTube views too.



I've seen your tits in your photos, they're perky... start making vids


----------



## jepabst (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha. 

check out: https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSnapChick/videos -- the videos with still frames that show massive cleavage about about 100x the views. Comedy.


----------



## sama (Jan 14, 2015)

Excuse me. I am confused. I need training in person. hehe


----------



## moocowe (Jan 15, 2015)

It's a shame her face is "totally ghetto".
Should have used DoF to throw it out of focus.


----------

